# Air Conditioning Problem... Guidance Needed



## 19906AC (4 mo ago)

Hi friends. I am faced with the following issue with my Central AC system for which I need guidance.
a) I own an individual house, which has a ground and 1sy floor 
b) It is one common AC unit for the ground and 1st floors
c) Vents and temperature controls are separate for the 2 floors 
d) The AC system, as such is in good working condition and is 6 years old 
e) The issue is, when I set the ground floor AC in switched off mode and run only the 1st floor AC, most of the cooking takes place in the ground floor and the 1st floor does not or very rarely reaches the desired temperature setting 
f) The ground floor gets cooled very well even wen the Thermos for ground floor is switched off 
g) 6 months ago, I got the dist sucked out of the ducting, using professor services

Could anyone plz guide as to what the issue could be. The problem is highlighted at points e) and f)

Thank u in advance

Regards

Srinath Mayur


----------

